# video cameras???



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

for those of u who like to record urself riding... what kind of cameras do u use?? im in the market for an actual camcorder instead of just using the record feature on my digi camera. ive been looking into the SVP brand ones on ebay. they seem pretty sweet for how cheap they are, and the lady who sells them has sold like 19,000 so far. what do u guys suggest?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i use a Canon DV 700i series camcorder

works for me and i would share some footage with you on here too, only i cannae even post fotos!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

i don't know what your price range is, but if your looking for decent quality def stick with a mini dv cam. Also look for something that has 3ccd(basically determines what quality your cam will record it also make the cames more sensitive to light for those cloudy days) There are alot of small cameras that have 3 ccd now to that are not that expensive. Also not sure how you will be using it ( a friend holding it while you pass by or if he will be riding down the mountain following you) If you are going to have some one following you while your going down the mountain you might want something with a stabalizer built into it as well.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

You are going to get the best quality video with a Mini-DV camcorder. You can get a used Canon Mini-DV camcorder on Ebay for about $100-$120 but you need to make sure it has a analog av input in which you can plug in a bullet camera with microphone. Canons aren't the only ones with these inputs but most canons do. You can get a SONY bullet cam with microphone and helmet strap for $120. Strap the cam to your lid, hit record, and throw the camcorder into your pack and you're ready to go.

Here is a link that is a guide as to which camcorders have an av input.

Helmet cameras Compatible camcorders with an a/v input


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a few things i have learnt

3ccd (over in euro at least) is farking expensive

the single best thing to buy is a tripod

helmet mounted cams sound good in theory, but in practice, about 5% of what you record will be of any use

the best camera in the world won't mean squat, if you cannot process it (ie up load it to a PC with adequate storage space to download a high quality file type and then edit it) 

and then the final product has to be burnt to a medium such as DVD, that again needs to have adequate capacity, to make your efforts viewable.

so look into the the size of the resulting files and their compatability to the movie making software you might have and the sort of final product you want to realise

of course if pixellated clips for youtube is your ambition... then meh, get the cheapest you can find!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Check out some of the reviews at cNet. From what you need it for it looks like the Sony Handycam HDR-HC7 would be a good bet. What is your price range? 

I'm just getting into snowboarding but I'm a tech junkie.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm maybe your not wanting to take a $1,000 camera on the slopes....here's something that's more budget friendly and still a great cam Panasonic PV-GS320


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

insaneRT said:


> for those of u who like to record urself riding... what kind of cameras do u use?? im in the market for an actual camcorder instead of just using the record feature on my digi camera. ive been looking into the SVP brand ones on ebay. they seem pretty sweet for how cheap they are, and the lady who sells them has sold like 19,000 so far. what do u guys suggest?


If it's the SVP style of camcorder, that records onto an SD card, that you are looing for then I have not heard great thing about the SVP. I have a SANYO Xacti VPC-C6 and for the size it takes adequate video in a very convenient package. I've taken it to the mountains and on vactions and it fits nicely into you pocket. SANYO now makes the same style of camera that will record in HD as well. Also, the Xacti records in Mpeg 4 which you can send straight to you Ipod Video without doing any conversions and works great for Imovie on a mac. 

Check out "Steve's Digicam" website and that may help as well.

Steve's Digicams - Digital Camcorders & Video Capture


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Hm...if you have the money to spend there's no doubt that Sony has some great options. My parents have the one that records straight onto DVD and that is a really kool feature. Otherwise, find something that either has a decent HD in it or records onto some sort of removable storage like SD.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

stay away from dvd if your riding slopes. Cause the vibration from you riding can make the laser skip. I would def go the route of mini dv the tapes are cheep and very reliable and cheap. You can load the footage straight from your came using a fire wire cable and any simple loading software like windows movie maker. If your willing to spend a little loot on a decent prog so u can do edits vegas video is a fairly cheap prog. And are ur from europe cause if that the case you prob know this but you want a pal came not a ntsc one


----------

